# Exaggeration? Psalm 22:17



## ChristopherPaul (Jul 14, 2006)

> I can count all my bones. They look, they stare at me;



Are such statements exaggerations? Is exaggerating appropriate in God´s Kingdom?


----------



## bob (Jul 14, 2006)

Hi,

The psalm in question prophetically looks to the account of the Crucifixion. The numbering of the bones probably refers to the jarring and stretching experienced as being nailed and placed on the cross, counting how many bones have been placed out of joint.

I think the "they look and stare at me" refers not to the bones, but to his enemies who gathered around jeering at him, parting his garments in the next verse.

In regard to exaggeration and hyperbole - I think that it is not sin to use such forms as a form of poetic expression. For example, when suffering from summer allergies I might tell my wife that I feel as if I just got hit by a ton of falling bricks. Such use of hyperbole is not intended to mislead, but to colorfully express just how miserable I feel.

Years ago I used to enjoy going on fishing trips to Canada. One enjoyable time after supper before going to bed was to tell "yarns", in other words, trying to tell absurd stories about some great feat or accomplishment that happened during the day, embellishing the story as much as possible, trying to outdo the last yarn that was just spun. Such creative stories, loaded with exaggerating and hyperbole, is not sinful, for their design is not to mislead or misinform. (Everyone understands the genre of the yarn - it is supposed to be funny and colorful)

On the other hand, it can be sinful to utilize exaggerations and hyperbole when we are trying to present ourselves in such a way that is beyond the scope of truth. To exaggerate on our resume, for example, would be sin, for we are exaggerating to try to better the opinion of the one viewing our accomplishments. When we are giving an account of what we have done, we should simple speak the truth, and not exaggerate.


----------



## satz (Jul 14, 2006)

Some other possible examples of hyperbole from the bible...

John 21:25 And there are also many other things which Jesus did, the which, if they should be written every one, I suppose that even the world itself could not contain the books that should be written. Amen.

Joshua 11:4 And they went out, they and all their hosts with them, much people, even as the sand that is upon the sea shore in multitude, with horses and chariots very many.

2 Samuel 1:23 Saul and Jonathan were lovely and pleasant in their lives, and in their death they were not divided: they were swifter than eagles, they were stronger than lions.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jul 14, 2006)

Yes there is hyperbole in the Bible. It is a good thing too!


----------



## kevin.carroll (Jul 14, 2006)

I think it's metonymy, not hyperbole, isn't it? At any rate, the use of a figure of speech is not inconsistent with telling the truth.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------

